

Last.fm staff member denies they gave data to the RIAA - chris11
http://www.last.fm/forum/21713/_/506518/1#f8660996

======
falsestprophet
Maybe TechCrunch should have asked first.

If this rumor is false and spreads widely doing appreciable financial harm to
last.fm, this could very well be the end of Michael Arrington's TechCrunch. In
that event, last.fm will have a very strong libel case and claim to very
substantial damages.

I think last.fm would be forced to sue if this rumor does enough damage. I
wonder how long TechCrunch's resources can hold up against a phalanx of CBS
attorneys.

~~~
pg
Lots of wrong stuff gets published by the press. How often does anyone sue
over it?

~~~
mikeyur
This is a pretty bold claim that TechCrunch has made, they need to do some
more fact checking.

I don't know if Last.fm can sue, but if the article causes some significant
damage (high loss of users) then I believe they have the right to some
reimbursement.

------
paul7986
I don't care for this story as it could potentially cause harm to a site I
enjoy. Give a digg to the counter story

<http://twitter.com/strutting/statuses/1232835743>

If you feel as I do. Above is link to writer at DownloadSquad. I have no
affiliation with any party, just enjoy Last.fm and feel this rumor could prove
harmful.

~~~
sho
So, you oppose all negative reporting that could potentially "cause harm to a
site [you] enjoy"? I presume your attitude would change if they proved to be
true? Well how are we going to know unless the story comes out and is
investigated?

If last.fm gave the RIAA that information, they are toast. I think a very
great number of people are interested in the truth coming out. Stock denials
are utterly routine and mean nothing.

 _"Give a digg to the counter story"_

Does "digging" things increase their truthiness, or something? Does the side
of the story that gets more "diggs" get declared the winner?

God, strange world some people live in.

------
villageidiot
I thought the RIAA gave up their legal campaign against individuals. Unless
they just need the data for an impact analysis.

